# Shortage of Goldens?



## BonnieK (Apr 18, 2019)

I live in Toronto, Ontario, Canada, and I'm looking to adopt an active, adult Golden. Our local Golden rescue has over 1,000 (yes, 1,000) applications to adopt. Nonetheless, I have applied. This morning I looked at Golden rescues in Canada from coast to coast, and 12 rescues in the midwest and eastern U.S. Few of them have Goldens available and none will adopt out of the region they service. I can understand not wanting to ship dogs, but since rescues are now bringing dogs (including Goldens) from Turkey and Egypt, I cannot fathom why they will not send a dog to Canada.

Since 1976, I have lived with 8 Goldens - 7 were puppies from breeders. The 8th is sleeping at my feet right now. He was a 'fluke' rescue - I found him by accident at our local humane society. He was 9 years old and nobody wanted an old dog with so many medical problems. I adore this old guy, but he is not up to the hiking and swimming I am used to doing with my dogs. The last 4 of my Goldens, by the way, have been therapy dogs and I am an instructor/evaluator for a pet therapy program. I am in the process of contacting breeders to see if they have any retired 'breeding stock' that might need a home. No luck so far.

I'm starting to think my only option will be to get yet another puppy. Any suggestions?


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

Golden's are very popular and when ones available, people jump on a chance to adopt then. Unless adoption agency said the dog has a serious behavior issue and need very qualified people to adopt, they go fast!

Plus Golden's just aren't a dog that get surrendered very often, and puppies go very easy and fast, even for back yard breeders


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

There is a Group you can join on FB that lists Golden in need of homes both in US and Canada. I've seen several from Canada but have no idea where they are located in relationship to where you live. 

The FB Group is called Golden Retriever Rescues and Rehomes in US and Canada, you will need to join to view posts.


ETA: You may want to contact your local GR Club and see if anyone is looking to rehome a Golden.


----------



## joro32000 (Feb 25, 2017)

Welcome a new member from Toronto!

Have you considered adopting an adult golden from Kijiji? I would never recommend purchasing a puppy from there (a puppy mill market place), but Kijiji could be an alternative to Ontario Golden Rescue if you are looking for an adult. 

My first golden came from Toronto Humane Society. When he passed away, all I wanted is another golden, but I am not a puppy person. I tried a golden rescue for a long time with no luck. My husband was saying I probably did something wrong filling the application, so he started a new process, calling daily the golden rescue folks, but after a year of trying, we couldn’t get a golden from there. After my last attempt of trying to adopt a 10-year-old blind golden Teddy from the golden rescue I gave up. I turned to kijiji and found 4 goldens looking for their forever homes, all for different reasons. One of them was sold while we were driving to adopt him and being 15 minutes away from destination. We adopted the other 3 dogs. 

The guy in the rear in my signature was adopted at the age of 2 from a place about 2 hours north of Ottawa and I was his 4th owner in his short life, apparently his only fault was excessive jumping, otherwise a perfect dog. Even now at the age of 6.5 he is still a jumper when excited meeting new people who like to talk to him.
The boy in the front comes from Burlington from a divorced family who loved him dearly, but couldn’t take care of him in the middle of the divorce.

Good Luck with your search.


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

Are you committed to _rescuing _a dog? Or do you just want an adult instead of a puppy? Is cost a major factor? If you just want an adult and you're willing to pay "well bred puppy" prices, you may want to try contacting reputable breeders in your area. I bought my most recent boy as a three year old from his breeder. He had been kept hoping he'd mature into a show dog but never met breed-standard height and she knew he'd be happier as a doted on pet than as just one of many dogs in her household. I actually have quite a few friends who got their dogs in similar ways... either dogs who were done breeding, or who didn't mature to be "show dogs" or breeding stock, or who simply were returned to the breeder as adults from families whose situation changed (e.g., divorce, new baby, etc) and who could no longer care for their dogs. Few of these dogs are "advertised" by their breeders (many of whom struggle with making the decision to rehome), and you may talk to someone who knows someone who is looking to place (or possible even co-own) an adult dog. It never hurts to reach out, especially since you sound like a great owner for such a dog...


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

Have you tried Golden Rescue Ca Based in Ontario? It's true that also for türkish GRs there is a long waiting list. One of the reason is 1) due to shortage of flight volunteers ( a fv can fly max 2 dogs) 2) by cargo a rescue can have shipped max 18-20 dogs 3) if they do not have facility, they have to find fosters for the dogs till they get adopted. Sometimes, this procedure is upto 4-6 months ALTHOUGH there are thousands of applications. 4) In winter months,we are afraid also to fly dogs. ( at least me I hesitate). I just handed one of my türkish GR boys in NY. Eventhough we had flight volunteers during winter , I did not want to fly him during very cold months and did personally . 5) FINANCING. We as türkish volunteers pay for main treatments, tests for parasites, vaccinations, if there is no foster ( usually there is none or few) lodging costs in the dog hotel ( I have dogs in the dog hotels waiting for a family since more than a year), transportation, spaying/neutering , microchipping. And the rescues pay for the flight costs ( cargo & crate which is minimum USD 1000 upto 2.000 because they are once more tested once they are in US or Canada and if a very grave health issue comes up which was impossible to be diagnosed beforehand , imagine the cost for the rescue. So, the rescues have also limited space, foster & funds.


----------

